# Türklemmen nach VDE



## jabba (11 Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe hier eine Anfrage da steht.


> Für Verbindung zu Geräten in den Schaltschranktüren sind nach VDE0100/5.73 Türklemmen zu montieren..


 
Weiss einer was das sein soll


----------



## knabi (11 Mai 2009)

Habe ich auch noch nie gehört , denke aber, daß das eine separate Klemmleiste im Schrank ist, auf die die Leitungen aus der Tür auflaufen, um diese gegebenenfalls leicht trennen zu können, falls die Tür mal demontiert werden muß...eventuell auch steckbar, um das ganze zu erleichtern.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## jabba (11 Mai 2009)

Hallo knabi,

das ist ja das Problem, das es zig Lösungen sein könnten, aber ich einfach nix in den VDE oder im Internet dazu finden kann.
Hab z.B. vor Jahren man gesehen das am Schrank und der Türe jeweils eine Klemmleiste war, und die waren dann mit flexiblen Drähten verbunden, quasi parallel zum Scharnier.
Ich frag mich nur wofür das sein soll, das sind nur Schalter und Meldeleuchten 24V , da kann nix passieren, und andererseits wie oft muss man die Türe öffnen bis ein flexibler Draht mit Schlaufe bricht ?

Naja mal abwarten , Preis hab ich abgegeben und die Türklemmen waren das absolut kleinste Problem bei der Anfrage.


----------



## knabi (12 Mai 2009)

Ja, ob sinnvoll oder nicht - was das auschreibende Ing.-Büro zum Kopieren findet, wird auch in die Auschreibung reingeschrieben - auf Nachfrage heißt es dann meist "Haben wir immer drinstehen, aber was das heißt....Sie sind doch die Fachfirma!" ...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Woldo (12 Mai 2009)

Was in der VDE steht - keine Ahnung. Bei uns wurden bis vor ca 10Jahren Türklemmen in die Schaltschränke eingebaut, damit man gleichzeitig die Montageplatte und die Schaltschranktür aufbauen konnte. War früher mit der Unmenge Schaltern in den Schaltschranktüren sinnvoll. Heute, da nur mehr einige Schalter/Geräte und ein Bedienpanel, in die Türen eingebaut ist, sparen wir uns die Türklemmen


----------



## HBL (14 Mai 2009)

Hallo Jabba

Wieso beachtest Du für den Schaltschrankbau nicht die Norm EN 60204-1:2006 Elektrische Ausrüstung Teil 1: Allgemeine Anforderungen und ergänzend dazu die Norm EN 60439-1 Niederspannungsschaltgerätekombinationen Teil 1:Typgeprüfte und partiell typgeprüfte Kombinationen betreffend der Kurzschlussfestigkeit und EMV.

In diesen Normen steht betreffend Türklemmen nichts, dafür viel Wissenswertes über den Bau von Schaltschränken.

Mit Gruss

Hans


----------



## jabba (15 Mai 2009)

Erstens handelt es sich dabei nicht um eine Maschine, also ist EN60204-1 nicht anzuwenden,und die  EN 60439-1 hat schon gear nichts damit zu tun. 
Zweitens steht es in der Anfrage das es gemacht werden muss. Und dies mit einem Verweis auf eine VDE die es nicht gibt.

Auf der VDE-DVD kann ich ja schön nach den Begriffen suchen, dort werden mir ja auch Stellen angezeigt in Normen die nicht nicht habe, aber fehlanzeige. Sollte ich trotz Erwartung den Auftrag bekommen, sollen die mir das mal genauer erklären.

Die Anfrage war dermassen verkackt . Ich soll ein Panel im Schrank einbauen, darunten 48 LED's und 12 Wahlschalter. Wat soll der Kack, für das Geld den ganzen krempel einzubauen kann ich auch ein großes Panel einbauen.
Oder einen Klemmenkasten mit Wago-System für ex II G Zone 2, dort soll ich ein ventil anklemmen was darunter in der Benzinleitung hängt, und das hat kein Ex ?
Oder Meldeleuchten für Zone 1 (1 Doppel-Lampe 1850,00€ netto) obwohl da normalerweise gar kein Ex-Bereich ist. Naja die Leute die die Ausschreibung gemacht haben, bauen eigentlich nur die Prüfstände da wird mir einiges klar.


----------

